# Das Supertalent: Michelle Hunziker ist neue Jurorin



## beachkini (23 Juni 2012)

​
Als dritte Jurorin bei der neuen Staffel der Castingshow “Das Supertalent” steht jetzt Michelle Hunziker fest. Die Moderatorin komplettiert damit die Jury um Showgigant Thomas Gottschalk und Poptitan Dieter Bohlen.

Michelle Hunziker moderierte bei RTL von 2002 – 2004 “Deutschland sucht den Superstar” und weitere RTL Shows. Im Mai diesen Jahres war sie neben Dieter Bohlen Jurorin in der RTL Show “DSDS Kids”. 2009 – 2011 war sie mit Thomas Gottschalk in der Fernsehshow “Wetten Dass…?” als Co-Moderatorin zu sehen. Nun sitzt die geborene Schweizerin gemeinsam mit Thomas Gottschalk und Dieter Bohlen in der Jury von “Das Supertalent” bei RTL.

Michelle Hunziker: “Ich freue mich sehr, mit meinen Lieblingskollegen Dieter und Thomas in einer Jury zu sitzen. Mit beiden habe ich bereits gearbeitet, wir kennen und wir mögen uns. Das wird ein großer Spaß, und ich bin sehr gespannt auf die vielen unterschiedlichen Talente, die wir sehen werden.”

RTL-Unterhaltungschef Tom Sänger: “Mit Michelle Hunziker komplettieren wir das Jury-Dream-Team der neuen Staffel. Sie hat mit Dieter Bohlen 2002 bei RTL ihre ersten Showerfahrungen gesammelt und die letzten beiden Jahre mit Thomas Gottschalk erfolgreich gearbeitet. Die Chemie zwischen den dreien stimmt und alle freuen sich drauf, miteinander das “Supertalent 2012″ zu finden. Für uns stimmt die Mischung: perfekt, positiv und prominent.”

RTL zeigt “Das Supertalent” ab Herbst 2012.


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2012)

Hehe, da haben sich die drei ja endlich gefunden. Die armen Supertalente


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2012)

danke schön


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2012)

Na, da hat sie doch ihren Thomas wieder


----------



## ShiningEyes (24 Juni 2012)

2 Gründe mehr es NICHT mehr anzuschauen!!!


----------



## chini72 (24 Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich auf sexy Michelle!!


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## 0racle (16 Okt. 2012)

Zumindest Optisch das Beste


----------



## MJ_NIK (16 Okt. 2012)

Wenn ich mal Supertalent schaue, dann nur wegen Ihr!


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

optisch sehr nice, aber sie sollte den rand halten


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

finde optisch als auch von ihrer Art... TOP!
Freue mich dass Sie wieder am Start ist!


----------



## memphis rains (16 Dez. 2013)

Super!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Talented ? You mean physically ?


----------



## ketzekes (19 Aug. 2015)

Das muss nicht sein,aber nicht zu ändern.


----------

